# JBL M002 Regulator Problems



## Stinky (10 Mar 2016)

Hi, first post.

Has anyone had problems with their jbl regulator. Can't seem to adjust it down. Operating pressure is stuck at 3.5 bar and is setting off the relief valve. which is just wasting any CO2

Thank you


----------



## GHNelson (10 Mar 2016)

Do you have a link to the product! 
If its one of the adjustable regulators....the solenoid and the needle valve needs to be open! 
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Stinky (10 Mar 2016)

yes the adjustable one. The valves shouldn't need to be open. I should be able to adjust the operating pressure on the fly. Otherwise at night when the co2 is off, the cylinder would just be emptied.
When I wind the adjuster screw counter clockwise it should decrease the operating pressure, the valve seems to be stuck open.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Mar 2016)

Hi Welcome to the ukaps!
I
The cylinder turn wheel plus the solenoid and the needle valve need to be open! to adjust the working pressure!
If you don't have a solenoid you would have to shut down the cylinder every time when not in use!
If its venting.out the safety valve there could be a problem with the regular!
I would bit the bullet and try and adjust the centre screw with a Allen key!
You may lose a fair amount of Co2 but at least you have tried to adjust the working pressure!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Stinky (22 Mar 2016)

Just had the regulator replaced, as they agreed it was faulty.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Mar 2016)

Nice one!


----------

